# Any Campy specialists in L.A./Ventura Co?



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

I just got some used 8sp Carbon Record Ergo levers off eBay; they're in good shape overall, but on the right-hand lever, the return spring seems weak (or maybe something's gummed up inside). Can anyone recommend a local shop where there's someone who knows what he/she is doing as far as servicing Campagnolo?


----------



## mickey-mac (Sep 2, 2000)

*Bicycle John's?*



The Walrus said:


> I just got some used 8sp Carbon Record Ergo levers off eBay; they're in good shape overall, but on the right-hand lever, the return spring seems weak (or maybe something's gummed up inside). Can anyone recommend a local shop where there's someone who knows what he/she is doing as far as servicing Campagnolo?


If I had a Campy problem, I think I'd take it to John's in Burbank.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*O.K., thanks--I was thinking of them*

I called Campy after posting and their only two quasi-local "Pro Shops" with authorized service are the SM Helen's and another place in Inglewood. The guy at Campy recalled dealing with John's, so I guess that's a reasonably good sign


----------



## mickey-mac (Sep 2, 2000)

I take my stuff to Helen's MDR sometimes, and they do a fine job there. However, I've never hit them up for a rebuild on old Campy stuff.

Inglewood, huh? Did the Campy guy mention the name of the shop?


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

You might try Bicycle World in Santa Paula. They're true Campy fans. They have an excellent mechanic in Rudy.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

City of Bikes, 1201 N. La Brea (310) 674-8041


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*Thanks for the tip*

Several SoCal posters have mentioned these guys over the years; I need to swing by there one of these days. That would make a good excuse to ride from Ventura back to the San Fernando Valley some time. You don't happen to have an address, or even just the street name, for them, do you?


----------



## bobj (Sep 29, 2004)

Back when I worked at Newbury Park Bike Shop, there were a few of us who were into Campy. You may want to stop by there and chat with the guys in the back, or ask Jim.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

The Walrus said:


> I just got some used 8sp Carbon Record Ergo levers off eBay; they're in good shape overall, but on the right-hand lever, the return spring seems weak (or maybe something's gummed up inside). Can anyone recommend a local shop where there's someone who knows what he/she is doing as far as servicing Campagnolo?


If you run out of options this guy will do them via mail. He's Boulder's local Campy expert and does rebuilds all the time on levers:


http://vecchios.com/


----------



## hokeypokey3 (Jun 23, 2003)

*Try Sundance Cycles...*

in Agoura Hills. Just south of the freeway off of Kanan Rd. exit. Great group of guys and knowledgable in most repairs. They repaired an older 8spd. Campy shifter a couple of years ago for me. I have also had both custom MTB and road bikes fitted and built up there. I have been happy with the work.


----------



## bobj (Sep 29, 2004)

I have also heard good things about Sundance


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*Thx to all for the tips...*

...especially Sundance--I used to be in there pretty regularly when I MTB'd in the Santa Monicas. Don't know why I didn't think of them....


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

From the top of my last maintenance receipt:

Bicycle World USA
135 E. Harvard Blvd. Unit D
Santa Paula 93060
805-525-2256


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Thanks--I'll check 'em out.


----------

